# Relocating to Saltillo



## Sabinacoppola (Jun 16, 2013)

I am moving to Saltillo in a couple of months and I am wondering whether anybody in this forum lives there and could possibly help me with some questions I have. I also would enjoy some international contacts in Saltillo.
My back ground: I am German/American have lived most of my life in Germany (Hamburg, Berlin, Leipzig) and since 10 years I have been living in Upstate NY, USA. Needless to say I know what moving means and I like the excitement of both the good and the frustrating sides of it.
Saltillo is next. My husband has been there since three years so I do know my way around etc but once I 'really' move and give up my career I will have plenty more time there than just a few days like these past years.
So besides some information on fast Internet providers, leasing/buying a vehicle/furniture and other life necessities I would like to get in touch with international people who live there.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and possibly get back to me. SC


----------



## Lestex (Jul 3, 2013)

*Live in Saltillo*

I live in Saltillo. When you arrive here, drop me a line here and we will get in touch.... Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## Sabinacoppola (Jun 16, 2013)

Great Lestex. I will do that. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sabinacoppola (Jun 16, 2013)

*movgin soon*

Hi, I will be in Saltillo from October 5th on. I hope you will be in town and we can meet soon after I get there.
S.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

How is Saltillo in terms of livability? Cost of living? Safety? I've read it's the farthest north city with a nice colonial centro. And it seems high enough in elevation to have reasonable summers.


----------



## JWolak (Apr 17, 2013)

*Saltillo*

Anyone in Saltillo speak Italian?


----------



## RickyPK (Oct 30, 2014)

*relocating to Saltillo*

Hi there, 
My husband I are moving to Systolic in January 2015 and have no clue where to start looking for a place to rent.

Can you maybe assist in who we contact or what areas we should be looking at....totally lost at this stage.

How have you been finding Saltillo since your move?

Regards
Ricky


----------



## Sabinacoppola (Jun 16, 2013)

RickyPK said:


> Hi there, My husband I are moving to Systolic in January 2015 and have no clue where to start looking for a place to rent. Can you maybe assist in who we contact or what areas we should be looking at....totally lost at this stage. How have you been finding Saltillo since your move? Regards Ricky


Hi there also. Yes, I can help you with that. Do you want to share your email address? I will contact you via email.


----------



## Sabinacoppola (Jun 16, 2013)

JWolak said:


> Anyone in Saltillo speak Italian?


I am sure, however I don't know anyone here who speaks it.


----------

